# UAE Skydiving



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone give info on the skydiving scene in the UAE?
I hear its up and coming.
How far out of Dubai is the DZ?????????


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The only place I've seen is in Umm Quwain, about 1hr from Dubai

Learn to Sky Dive, Tandem, Accelerated Free Fall Course and Flight Training in Umm Al Quwain


----------



## Lucysky (Jan 21, 2009)

As far as I know, the club in UAQ is pretty dead. The instructor I used to jump with there relocated to Abu Dhabi.

Not sure about skydiving in Dubai, seems it's all in other Emirates.


----------



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

Cheers for the feed back shame not good news on the Dubai front though ah well.


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Let me know if you guys find anything else - i'd be up for this too as its been a while since I did a jump.


----------



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

Will do mate, blue skies !!!!!!!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

You can always try base jumping from the Burj...

Ooops, already been done...

World Record BASE Jump // Current


----------



## RobHindmarsh (Feb 14, 2009)

That is so cool man!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

